
Explainer: How are designer babies made? - shafyy
https://humbot.io/How-are-designer-babies-made
======
Rjevski
I personally wouldn't mind if my parents had me "designed" to be smarter or to
look better so I really don't see the problem with those "designer babies". As
long as it doesn't hurt the child in its future life I'm fine with it.

~~~
shafyy
I think the main point is that it's considered unethical by today's standards
because you interfere heavily with someone's life without them consenting.

Sure, now you say you wouldn't mind, but what if your life takes a bad turn
and you blame one of the changes your parents made for that (if true or not)?

